# Walk and Stalk Kudu



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Balky and welcome to South Africa (or at least our little corner of AT!)

There are dozens of places like that, and any outfitter / professional hunter worth his salt will be able to take you to such a place. They are wary animals, with excellent camouflage in their habitat, but not impossible to stalk. Let us know more details about yourself!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Balky,

You didn't mention if you're a local or foreign hunter.

I have a little 16 000 hectare plot with plenty of big kudu.

We only hunt with foreign hunters though.


----------



## skaamie (Nov 20, 2007)

16 000 Ha plot!!!!!! plot you say. That is half a country my friend.But this shows that you are humble. It's a pity about only taking the euro and the dollar though. Us locals will just have to suck hind tit again. Very sad but money does make the world go round.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Matatzela and ASG

I am a South African resident, been rifle hunting all my life, bowhunter for the last three. Some concessions / farms are better suited to bowhunting the way I prefer to do it. I have yet to come across a place where its worth targeting kudu specifically with a bow and arrow & on foot, either because the farm is full of kudu but really open and the opportunities are at / near water (not my preference) or its got great cover but there are few kudu to speak of. As you are probably aware one takes a chance when trying out a new location unless you have a solid recommendation. Horn size is a secondary consideration as mature kudu bulls are smart and a worthy trophy

Regards

Laurence B
Northcliff


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a lot of local places that is good.

Good luck.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Balky,

Hats off to you for going after Kudu on foot.

Give Louis Fouche at African Hornbill Safaris a call on 083 409 3861.
There is plenty of cover and they've taken a number of kudu over 60".
The farm is located between Baltimore and Tolwe. (best kudu area in SA)
His game management program is outstanding and he'll be able to tell you exactly on which part of the farm you will find the most kudu.

You can also try Nico Ferreira at Janda Safaris near Alldays. Just google them.
Nico also has very nice kudu and his waterbuck are massive.

Spoor Safaris in KZN is another great place for w&s bowhunting.
Plenty kudu and more Nyala than I've ever seen elsewhere.
Stay away from the river! Big Crocs!

Also try Gerhard at Marula Lodge Safaris in Alldays. They're also on google.

Greater Kudu Safaris near Thabazimbi. google

Flippie Frost at Matlabas Game Hunters near Steenbokpan is another.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks ASG, this will be helpful. I will try these venues in the order that you have listed them


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Pleasure Balky,

Also try Bushkey's buddy at Baobab Safaris near Tzaneen.
From what we've seen here on AT he has some nice looking kudu's and his prices are very reasonable.

Skaamie,

I know it's a pity that most of the really nice places only cater for international hunters. As you said though, money is the key factor.
We get $3000.00 for a kudu bull > 60" and the cost of running a game farm is astronomical. The elephants and buffalo don't help either. When they get bored they start vandalising borehole pumps, bowhunting blinds and camp fences.
At least the black rhino and buffalo keep some of our workers fit and awake by chasing them into trees.:wink:


----------

